# Geek Squad goes Kaboom!



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

*The 10 Page Geek Squad Confession - "Stealing Customers' Nudie Pics Was An Easter Egg Hunt"*




*VIDEO: Consumerist Catches Geek Squad Stealing Porn From Customer's Computer*




*How Geek Squad Investigated Its Own Porn Thieves*


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

Geek Squad is primarily composed of guys that couldn't handle a real IT job anyway, much like the Electronics drones in any big box store. Just about any technical question gets the reply, "Let me check with my manager."


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2007)

Disturbing - but, sadly, not surprising.  Luckily for me, I know several highly qualified IT people, for whose occasional assistance I am extremely grateful.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

You'd think these people would know by know to keep their pr0n on a flash drive... :uhoh:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

They were....oh, you weren't talking about the "techs"......


----------



## tellner (Dec 1, 2007)

...or keep their pr0n encrypted and steganographically hidden. 

The really evil will give the prying exactly what they deserve - a directory on the Desktop labelled "PORN". And it will be filled with Goatse, Tubgirl, Two Girls and a Cup and other things too horrible to mention. For an added touch provide a grapefruit spoon and a small bag of sawdust so the techs can scoop out their eyes and fill the bleeding sockets afterwards


----------

